
Quantum computing in the NISQ era and beyond - bello
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/05/quantum-computing-in-the-nisq-era-and-beyond/
======
godelmachine
I looked up Quantum RAM (QRAM) as has been discussed in the review, and I
found the original work by Seth Lloyd. But I fail to find any architecture for
the QRAM in the original paper.

Would someone knowledgeable enough kindly point me towards it?

Thanks :)

PS -> I've submitted the original QRAM paper in the HackerNews feed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=16307460](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=16307460)

